# Been to the Groomer!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Collected Miss Lola Bear at 6pm. She is looking lovely, and has got rid of a lot of the fuzzy puppy coat. This groomer was lovely and Lola seemed to like her but, I think I preferred Lola's last groom, she was just a little neater with no visible scissor marks and her ears were shaped better I think. All in all it's not a bad job but think I will go back to the original groomer next time (couldn't get an appointment to suit this time). 

Before:










After:





































What do you all think? Am I being harsh?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Lola, but is that the beginning of a comb over?
Her legs look lovely


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think she looks really good!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol! I know they left the hair on her head long and floppy! Hehe! She's currently passed out on the rug showing me her *ahem* newly coiffed lady bits! The girl has no shame! 

I would have liked her ears trimmed up a bit shorter too! Ah well. Next time.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Lola is gorgeous!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Aww she looks lovely and fluffy but does not look pleased to be posing! I am going to get the groomer to keep chesters toupe look as I think it adds character but I will get the legs cut close as that's where he seems to knot


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think she looks adorable!! She seems so mellow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They can be toupee twins! Lol! 

Thanks Renee, she is mellow and mischievous. She's a sweetheart... Mostly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps Lola is shattered in the pictures.. She had a busy day at day care then the groomers!! She is completely shattered now.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

She looks gorgeous, love her coat


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I think she looks lovely, so soft and shiny and her ears are beautiful.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lola look gorgeous...beautiful choccy with flowing locks/ears!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOVE those ears!! She almost looks human??!! She looks as if shes saying "I'm beautiful . . and I know it!". She is just devine.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks great! So soft and fluffy with very dainty paws! I scissor cut Honey last week and I like the shorter look. Much easier too! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks fantastic. Of course she couldn't look bad she is Lola 
Jake goes tomorrow. He is getting a puppy cut. His behind the ear matts are out of control and he is panting all the time. I figure short for the summer and longer for the winter.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nanci and Donna!

We too thinks she looks human sometimes... Hehe.. Especially when she's a smarty pants.

Can't wait to see Jakey Boy! Love his post groom pics!!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Is she a cockapoo? Shes really taken on the spaniel side of the family! The haircut is good.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes she's a cockapoo.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Ruth, she is just gorgeous. Her 'good hair day' food is certainly working, lovely glossy locks! Not too drastic a cut either, just perfect!! Give her a squeeze from us xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine! Your too kind! The groomer thought her coat was very interesting (think that was a kind word for weird.. Lol) growing every which way, a mix of straight, wavy, tufty and fluffy! She said she hoped for it to lie flat against her body as she trimmed it but the shorter she got the more upstanding it became like a buzz cut! Still not sure how she will turn out, beautiful none the less I am sure!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Bless! Lola is a bit like that just now too, she has puppy coat, adult coat, tufts, wavy bits, curls and the main 'saddle' type but on her back grows in the direction of her head!! Guess that is what makes them so irresistible!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol.. Does your Lola still have a middle parting all down her back? My Lola has the funniest middle shade! Funny little doggies!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, it is a wonky parting. It is on her head, neck and shoulders then disappears around her middle only to reappear just before her tail!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Well, it is a wonky parting. It is on her head, neck and shoulders then disappears around her middle only to reappear just before her tail!


Cute!! Lol. Just never know how these puppies will look! Good job they are ALL gorgeous!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Chesters new do


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh gorgeous! Love his ears! I wanted Lola's trimmed up!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lola always looks so calm and content in all her photos ..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a monkey! Don't let the halo fool you!


----------

